# How to install ACCUMULATORS



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

i recently got 2 PARKER accumulators from hydroholics for the rear of my 76 impala. im new to hydraulics and even though they're advertised as "plug and play" i wanted to get them installed since i have virtually no knowledge when it comes to this stuff. after i called some shops and this and that i was quoted $180 dollars to install the accumulators.

if i can save the $180 with some help from anybody on here...well that'd be the obvious choice and i prefer to be able to do as much myself as possible.

this is my first setup and i bought the car like this.
its 2 pump, 8 batts with front, back, and my 2 rear corners.

here is my front pump.
















the accumulators are for the rear, but i figured the more pictures the better everyone's understanding of my set up would be.
heres the rear pump.








a close up








another angle








and a side view








the 2 circles are my dumps right?(one for each corner?)









and here's one of the accumulators








and a view from the bottom








and i also have 2 of these brass O-ring fittings








i guess my question is if someone can give me a step by step how to with the pictures of my setup that im providing or if i'm just better off shelling out the money. also, im in san diego if someone knows how to do this out of their garage and is willing to help me out installing these?

any help is appreciated.

thanks.


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Install them inline on the pressure side. Simple.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

you think you could show me on one of the pictures above?

i have no idea what that means.

but it's comments like that, that lead me to believe that i'd be an idiot to spend $180 on getting these installed.


----------



## WelshBoyo (Jan 24, 2009)

should tell you all you need to know!


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

hope this can help too, there is alot of diffrent ways to set them up. As long as they are put inline of the pressure.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ok so if i've got this right....


where i've circled in red i need a T and then reconnect the hose and then attach the accumulator?


where can i get the correct T fitting?

and can i just disconnect it? i assumed there was hydraulic fluid under alot of pressure in the hoses?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

or you can put em at the cylinders


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

im also reading that i should replace my O-rings before i install the accumes, is this urgent?
or do i have a good chance of being able to ride for a few days until i get a chance to make it to a shop?


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 25 2010, 10:41 PM~19166874
> *
> 
> 
> ...


As long as the  is fully dumped you can disconnect the cylinder hoses they are not under any pressure when dumped 

And what seals are you refering to?
.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by binky79_@Nov 25 2010, 10:22 PM~19167174
> *As long as the  is fully dumped you can disconnect the cylinder hoses they are not under any pressure when dumped
> 
> And what seals are you refering to?
> ...



makes sense thanks.

so was my diagram deal right? i can just disconnect, add a t and reconnect?

ive been searching on here and there's alot of threads about needing to go get poly pak seals because accumes make your cylinders leak.


----------



## binky79 (May 2, 2009)

Yes your diaghram is right. 

There is no reason why you can't install them and replace the seals later. If they start to leak then replace them.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

thanks everybody who replied.

can i get a T-fitting at any hydraulic shop, as in hydraulic shops not necessarily for lowriders?


----------



## StreetDreamsCC (Jun 10, 2010)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 26 2010, 05:54 AM~19167553
> *thanks everybody who replied.
> 
> can i get a T-fitting at any hydraulic shop, as in hydraulic shops not necessarily for lowriders?
> *


Any hydraulic shop that sells fittings is fine. It does not have to be a shop that installs on cars.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

If you dont want to install them at the pump your other option would be to install them inline on your rear pressure lines to your cylinders.....

you would disconnect the hose to the rear cylinders only
you will need a T fitting with all Female threads with the appropriate size(usually 3/8) as pictured above. Also you will need 2 straight 3/8 pipe thread to 3/8 or #6 JIC straight fittings -
This will allow you to connect your pressure hose to one side of the T and another smaller hose on the other side to connect to your cylinder....
Then you install the accumulator.....pretty simple...

simple diagram......really easy to do it this way


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

you will need 2 of these

Straight 3/8" to #6 











1 of these

T - 3/8F to 3/8F to 3/8F











Then another small hose...and your good to go

:biggrin:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ENVIUS_@Nov 26 2010, 09:27 AM~19168185
> *you will need 2 of these
> 
> Straight 3/8" to #6
> ...


My opinion, I like it better from the pump. Looks cleaner too.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

who wants to charge u 180 to INSTALL accumulators. thats ridiculous.


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Nov 26 2010, 06:01 PM~19170029
> *who wants to charge u 180 to INSTALL accumulators. thats ridiculous.
> *


THAT WAS WHAT I WAS THINKING, DAMN RIP OFF ARTIST. TOOK ME ABOUT 10 MINUTES TO INSTALL MINE. DISCHARGE SIDE OF YOUR DUMP LEADING TO YOUR CYLINDER.


----------



## BAD70 (Feb 12, 2009)

what envius posted is a very simple and easy way of getting your accumies installed, by yourself. all instructions are right there. ur setup looks easy enough to put it at the pump also...just like the pic from edmunds. either way works, but you find that most people do put them right on the pump.

don't forget to add teflon tape to your threads. and do not add teflon tape on the jic fittings (the side that tapers into somewhat of a point in the pic above by envius). 

good luck homie


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Man, they musta thought you was trying to buy the accumulators from them... It will take you longer to drive to the store, get the new fittings, and get back than it will to put them on.


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Nov 26 2010, 03:01 PM~19170029-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...













so do i need teflon tape on either side of this fitting?


thanks again to everyone who replied


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Nov 27 2010, 03:31 PM~19175488
> *the first question he asked was whether or not i already had them.....he said it'd take like 3-4 hours.
> 
> maybe he thought i was talking about all 4 corners? either way the math doesnt add up and im glad i decided to ask the question first.
> ...


only on the side without the o-ring


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Hannibal Lector_@Nov 26 2010, 05:54 PM~19169992
> *My opinion, I like it better from the pump. Looks cleaner too.
> *



i like them visible around the pump to - but to help this guy out i figured id post the simplest method for him

actually i like them like this... :biggrin: 















BUT thats a bit far from simple lol


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ok i got them installed, fairly easy. it was a good experience finally taking my setup apart a little bit and just getting my hands dirty for the first time.

question though, after driving a good 5 minutes on the freeway it starts to feel rougher again. i thought i might have been imagining it, but then i tap the switch up and its smooth again.

my first thought was that the car was dropping, but i tested it in my driveway with both the slowdown tightened and without and no dropping.

any ideas?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

ttt


----------



## BIG DIRTY (Jan 31, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 5 2010, 06:42 PM~19246387
> *ok i got them installed, fairly easy.  it was a good experience finally taking my setup apart a little bit and just getting my hands dirty for the first time.
> 
> question though, after driving a good 5 minutes on the freeway it starts to feel rougher again.  i thought i might have been imagining it, but then i tap the switch up and its smooth again.
> ...


WHAT PRESSURE DO YOU HAVE THEM CHARGED AT. UNLESS YOUR LEAKING, I HAVE NOT HEARD OF THEM DOING THAT. I HAVE HAD THREE SETS, AND NEVER HAD AN ISSUE


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 5 2010, 06:42 PM~19246387
> *ok i got them installed, fairly easy.  it was a good experience finally taking my setup apart a little bit and just getting my hands dirty for the first time.
> 
> question though, after driving a good 5 minutes on the freeway it starts to feel rougher again.  i thought i might have been imagining it, but then i tap the switch up and its smooth again.
> ...


theres prabably a leak somewere....who charged them for you?


----------



## LostInSanPedro (Nov 13, 2009)

hydroholics sold them to me precharged at 475psi.


a leak in the accumulator itself?

or somewhere in my plumbing?

i thought if i was leaking that the car would be dropping from losing pressure?


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LostInSanPedro_@Dec 6 2010, 10:20 PM~19257909
> *hydroholics sold them to me precharged at 475psi.
> a leak in the accumulator itself?
> 
> ...


u tested it in the driveway with the slowdowns closed? try it with the slowdowns open so u can see if it goes down


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Dec 6 2010, 10:27 PM~19258003
> *u tested it in the driveway with the slowdowns closed? try it with the slowdowns open so u can see if it goes down
> *


nevermind i just read u did both :biggrin:


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

what is the capacity on these accumulators and does anyone have a Parker part number off one of these accumulators?


----------



## Airborne (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jv89_@Dec 10 2010, 02:42 PM~19292897
> *what is the capacity on these accumulators and does anyone have a Parker part number off one of these accumulators?
> *


can you get them without having to buy bulk?


----------



## jv89 (Nov 9, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Airborne_@Dec 10 2010, 01:01 PM~19293107
> *can you get them without having to buy bulk?
> *


I can find out as soon as i get a part number or at least the capacity of one.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

ENVIUS said:


> If you dont want to install them at the pump your other option would be to install them inline on your rear pressure lines to your cylinders.....
> 
> you would disconnect the hose to the rear cylinders only
> you will need a T fitting with all Female threads with the appropriate size(usually 3/8) as pictured above. Also you will need 2 straight 3/8 pipe thread to 3/8 or #6 JIC straight fittings -
> ...


I plan on doing mine like this, cuz I like the clean and simple hardline look I have at my pumps.


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

You can build a rack for them and make it a feature for your set up, ive seen a few real trick solutions.
Or you can still mount them on a rack but tuck'em away if you really dont wanna see them. Thats to avoid having them at the ram.

Btw, since its been bumped already, shouldnt the right term for the accus placement be ''in parallel'' rather than ''in line''? 
I always thought that if in line fluid should pass through it while it actually doesnt. Maybe im just being anal, dunno.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

I'm reading it may be better to use hydraulic fluid over 30weight non detergent.. is this true, will I have problems since I use 30nd


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

475 psi seems high. Mine came from CCE at 350psi. After a few hundred miles of break in time and some panicing about the ride, the car has smoothed out. Are your cylinders new?


----------



## xxxxxPoor_Man (Oct 1, 2005)

playboi13 said:


> I'm reading it may be better to use hydraulic fluid over 30weight non detergent.. is this true, will I have problems since I use 30nd


your using not detergent, as per your post. :dunno:


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Coupe'n It said:


> your using not detergent, as per your post. :dunno:


Yes non detergent.. but in another thread about accumulators, I'm reading that hydraulic fluid is better to use or that non detergent is not good for accums


----------



## texasboi (May 26, 2008)

Good info in this post for those who dont know


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Where did you get your info about non-detergent oil being bad for accumulators? And why would it? That's what I'm running.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

On another thread on here.. I can't find it , but I run it too, but I'm going to be installing accums soon and was reading and that's some info I saw.. idk if its true that's what I'm asking.


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> Yes non detergent.. but in another thread about accumulators, I'm reading that hydraulic fluid is better to use or that non detergent is not good for accums


Not true....ive had those same accumes i posted of my trunk since 2008...i use ND 30 and nothing else.....i bought them new and they still ride like new...


----------



## 440sled (Oct 27, 2011)

Good go know. Thanks homie...that's all I needed to hear is that they will get messed up from non-detergent oil. That would suck.


----------



## playboi13 (Nov 4, 2010)

Cool.. thanks homies... envius how's the caddy doin, I thought I saw u were selling it..


----------



## ENVIUS (Aug 25, 2004)

playboi13 said:


> Cool.. thanks homies... envius how's the caddy doin, I thought I saw u were selling it..


its going....i only wanted to sell to get an old school caddy but i still got it....im not really trying to sell it lol....it would be hard to even with the right offer


----------

